# Gee visits Sydney tackle shop



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I didn't want to continue Gee's gravedig, but thought I would share an experience from yesterday.

Avayak & I visited a well known Northside tacklo on Saturday to buy him a new outfit (rod & reel, not suspenders & bra). This is the best kind of tackle shopping for me, the thrill of the chase without the sting on the hip. He had his mind on a fancy Nano extravaganza 8-10kg high tech carbon doodad, and when we pulled it from the rack it looked and felt the business. We did the inevitable load it up a bit test, but had managed no more than a slight curve when there was a crack like a supersonic plumber, and the fancy two piece was now a less impressive three piece. Oops.

The manager was very accommodating, once we'd explained the circumstances & that all the rods both of us ever use are graphite, but it still took some hours to stop the nerves jangling.

Do you reckon he bought one?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

AwGee, doubt it, if it won't even take a 80 kg fisherman tickling the tip. Bloody graphite rods.

So did he??

trev


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Dave actually broke the rod. I just happened to be holding the other end.
I got the longer piece and so I get to make the wish though.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

avayak said:


> Dave actually broke the rod. I just happened to be holding the other end.
> I got the longer piece and so I get to make the wish though.


I presumed you wished you didn't have to pay for it.
I would have loved to be a fly on the wall for that conversation :lol:

Just buy the viper.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> avayak said:
> 
> 
> > Dave actually broke the rod. I just happened to be holding the other end.
> ...


Ugly Stick ... can't break 'em.

trev


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

kayakone said:


> Ugly Stick ... can't break 'em.


I couldn't, so eventually gave mine away.

I did break an unbreakable Crystal Blue jigging rod on a charter (on a kingfish), but fortunately the owner of the tacklo that sold it to me was there. I use the replacement as a "loaner".

Haven't broken many carbon rods, one in a yak roll on a beach (narrow cart days), and my beloved Loomis once on a fish for no apparent reason after 5 years (identically replaced & fine for three years so far) and the one on Saturday. My carbon jigging rods are very robust.

My glass rods gather dust.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

sbd said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Ugly Stick ... can't break 'em.
> ...


They seem fragile to me, but I may be talkin' thru' my arse.. Reports like "and my beloved Loomis once on a fish for no apparent reason after 5 years ", leads me to suspect that a slight bump on the rod anywhere, in say, transport, could lead to catastrophic failure at some stage. Or high sticking.

I broke my one and only graphite a few months ago. It was the rod I caught the 85 cm snapper on two days earlier. I was in the carpark demonstrating to Jimbo (Beekeeper) how far the rod had bent when the snapper was on and running, when bang .... three piece rod. (Jon explained high sticking to me, so I won't do that again).

*No biggie*. I went back to where I bought it (KMart), and bought two more for $ 15 each (Jervis Walker). I reckon if it can stop that snapper (with correct technique) it can stop nearly anything. I hope that's true, or upon this keyboard there will be tears.

Ado, are those dust collectorsfor sale? :lol:

trev


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

kayakone said:


> AwGee, doubt it, if it won't even take a 80 kg fisherman tickling the tip. Bloody graphite rods.
> 
> So did he??
> 
> trev


Na Trev, once the crack is heard it can't be unheard.
Purchased a Nitro Viper split butt from Compleat at Villawood.
It should get delivered mid next week. 
Happy Birthday to me!!!
Happy Birthday to me!!!
I'm fond of ugly sticks. I made a baitcaster when I was in High School.
It didn't break, it was stolen by a longtail. Last I knew of it was the sound of something clattering over the fiberglass transom. Another hard lesson about leashing stuff you want to keep. Sob.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Good choice Gary!


----------

